
Is Facebook doing enough for working parents? One data scientist thinks not - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2018/12/12/facebook-can-do-more-for-working-parents/
======
pontus
Thought this was a surprisingly measured conversation on this. It's kind of
crazy how so many people have kids yet it seems like everyone has to scramble
to figure out how to care for them.

